# is



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

is putting yourself out so bad? It seems sometimes to be the most merciful. Cost the husband not too much, got enough in the bank to pay for it, and a few for the kids. He hates them, I dont. Never will. And surely he doesnt want them to have a thing. Way to selfish for that. After these many husbands, the finger points at me. Its not them. They dont want to share or care or for sure love from my husbands point of view, costs money.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I'm a bit confused about your post.....but God knows what is going on and I will be keeping you and your situation in my prayers.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for you and family. I don't understand your present situation, Now, is the time to place it in GOD hands and I will continue to pray for you and family.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

troutless said:


> Prayers sent for you and family. I don't understand your present situation, Now, is the time to place it in GOD hands and I will continue to pray for you and family.


Very good advice. We are here if you need us, and keeping you in my prayers also.

Trudy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

PM sent to you, Small Bites.

Heavenly Father,

Cover Small Bites in your mercy and love. Let her sense your presence. Give her your peace that passes our understanding. Show her the answers in your Word, the Bible. Let Jesus fill her with joy in believing. Work among her family to create harmony and peaceful relationships. Work your miracles in all their lives.

In the name of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, with God's presence and intervention from my daughter, I am okay. I was read the riot act and need to just cry when I need to cry, go to the doctor to see what exactly my hormones are doing and remember how just dang lucky I am, even when things feel so bleak and no light at the end of the tunnel, I need to remember that God is guiding me. Even when its hard, and truly, its not so bad, there are many others that have some real hardships, mine right now is so minute in comparison. I'm being selfish. 

Thank you all for your prayers, I needed that. I try to be so strong and non-needy. 'The Rock'. I'm really just a woman, and I am in a tender state right now.

sb:


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Being a man, I don't even to pretend that understand what you are feeling now Small Bites, but tomorrow.......the sun will come up again, the sky will be blue, the birds will sing if you stop to listen to them, and you will still have all these people that really care about you praying that you will be able to see things a little clearer and feel better about yourself. Don't sell yourself short. You are a very special person to more people than you ever dreamed of.
Tinman


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, I need to remember that, the sun does come up and with it a new day, a new chance, a new memory. Yes, you are right. So right on. It doesnt hurt to have a few friends in your pocket to help you remember to give for tomorrow, to bring a new light to the new day. So I keep on telling myself that. We had a talk this evening, I may have not liked what I heard, but its what it is. Its good. I just hope it wasnt to hurt me so that its to make the other feel 'better?' One can be too innocent and that's the problem, I want to believe.

I miss having someone close. This is so selfish. I'm done writing about it. We need to concentrate on those that have to depend on our prayers. Go there. 

sb:>


----------

